# Ears completely flat!! AND they appear to have a crease



## Berreta (Jan 22, 2012)

:help:Hello,
My puppy is 4 months old and her ears lay completely down, so I can not use breathe right strips or anything like that to help them stand up because the flop down at the base of the ear not halfway up like most. She is a larger GSD so her ears are a bit too big for her right now, lol. I know what to use for the inside to hold them up but what kind of glue? Is rubber cement safe? I am completely lost here, thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Is she done teething yet?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Absolutely DO NOT use rubber cement. If it's that important to you, use ear forms and adhere them with ostomy glue, the same glue used in the medical profession for ostomy patients. Personally, I say just love your dog.


----------



## Berreta (Jan 22, 2012)

How do I know if she is done teething?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Berreta said:


> How do I know if she is done teething?


She'll have adult teeth. 


At 4 months she is probably not completely done teething. The process of teething uses a bunch of calcium, so it's not uncommon for puppies' ears to flop during this time.


----------



## Berreta (Jan 22, 2012)

I found the website for ostomy glue, thank you. Is there anything I can buy locally so I can do her ears tonight? If not I will wait until they deliever it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's the only think I know of that's safe to use.


----------



## Berreta (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the help! Just out of curiosity, why not rubber cement? What is the difference in all these glues? This is all new to me.. My last German Shepherd was an adult when I got her and her ears were already standing up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rubber cement contains compounds that may cause irritation if left in prolonged contact with skin, especially skin as sensitive as the inside of the ear. You want to use a product that you know is safe for prolonged use on skin.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ears can go all over during teething (both my pups were done 6-7 months), however if the ears are totally flat even at the base they may need some help.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We used Tear Mender glue (available at Tractor Supply around here) with Dr. Scholl's Mole Foam Padding cut to shape. (NOT Mole Skin, but Mole Foam Padding). When the ear was really weak we used Gorilla tape around the base of the ear to give a bit of extra support. I had to tape my one male's ears for about 8 weeks. Mostly because I started pretty late thinking the ears would come up since they had been up briefly when he was 10-12 weeks old.
Anyway, good luck!
Here are a few pics-

Ron at about 6 months with a Keeshond buddy-










This is a wet, dirty version of the tape job. This is after being on for about a week, I let him play in the creek and get it all wet and muddy since I knew I'd be taking it down when we got home.










Here he is now-


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Four months is a little to aid. She still has time for them to go up. Get some Sold Gold Sealmeal supplement. If they aren't up by 5.5 months then consider giving them some help. Do a search here on the forum for ear forms. There are a number of threads on it including where to purchase ear forms and surgical glue.


----------

